
When not to be a lean startup - Liron
https://medium.com/@lironshapira/when-not-to-be-a-lean-startup-8e974b28dbf4
======
apo
This article is a great idea, but I think it relies too much on the headings
to convey information and it could use much better examples.

The result is a vague article that could be vastly improved by driving home
the point after each example.

For example:

> People want vastly cheaper prices launching stuff into orbit and deep space,
> ya know?

That's the entire text under the example heading.

This doesn't tell me why specifically SpaceX isn't a viable lean startup idea,
nor does it tell me what happens if I go ahead anyway and try to build a lean
startup around it. Nor does it say specifically what model SpaceX is or isn't
using instead.

There are actually way too many Elon Musk ventures in this article. I get the
same feeling reading about these companies as a get reading about Apple.
Unique in just about every way, and probably not applicable to what you're
doing.

~~~
Liron
> This doesn't tell me why specifically SpaceX isn't a viable lean startup
> idea, nor does it tell me what happens if I go ahead anyway and try to build
> a lean startup around it. Nor does it say specifically what model SpaceX is
> or isn't using instead.

Alright sure. SpaceX would make a bad lean startup because the main hypothesis
they were trying to validate is whether it was feasible for a private US
company to launch things to space using an affordable system, and the
scrappiest possible way to validate that still required tons of effort and
burning $100M+.

